# This is what I get up to when I'm bored



## BookStop (Mar 21, 2009)

Do you doodle, or paint, or draw...?


----------



## Allegra (Mar 21, 2009)

Cool! I used to throw acrylics on canvas to make some real rubbish, not sure if it's because I was bored or I thought I could be creative (which turned out negative). Nowadays I don't have time to get bored.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cool. Is that you BS?


----------



## dustinzgirl (Mar 21, 2009)

Very cool Books!

I have no artistic drawing talent. When I get bored I yell at the kids to clean up their rooms.


----------



## BookStop (Mar 22, 2009)

dustinzgirl said:


> When I get bored I yell at the kids to clean up their rooms.


 
ya, well, obviously I mean when I get bored and the kids aren't home.

AE - Nein, das ist meine Tochtor, Lou.


----------



## AE35Unit (Mar 22, 2009)

Tochtor?


----------



## Porridge Beast (Mar 24, 2009)

Bookstop, I think it's spelled Tochter. *rolls eyes at lack of German spelling ability*


----------



## BookStop (Mar 25, 2009)

Porridge Beast said:


> Bookstop, I think it's spelled Tochter. *rolls eyes at lack of German spelling ability*


 
Actually, I think it's spelled 'daughter'. smarta**e


----------



## Wybren (Apr 16, 2009)

That is really cool BS, I really like the colours used too.


----------



## BookStop (Apr 16, 2009)

PB has always wanted purple hair.


----------



## Android (Aug 10, 2009)

Nice effect, what program do you use??


----------

